

Bro on Brails – Framework to create frameworks - darkapex

Bro on Brails is an open source framework that&#x27;s optimized for brogrammer happiness. It lets you create new frameworks for Ruby and Scala.<p>(We are working on a Sublime Text plugin)
======
donpinkus


